# Double tips tomorrow



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

2X0=?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I never got paid from the last tip matching promo


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> I never got paid from the last tip matching promo


I am Shocked.....


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Doowop said:


> 2X0=?


This is how to calculate your Uber tips.


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

Tips? What are those? Since Uber started this I've only gotten one $2 tip. Sorry Uber but you've already trained your rider base not to tip.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

what's to stop you from asking a rider to give you a $20 tip, handing them $20 cash, and then pocketing the free Uber money?

Everybody wins.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

If Uber investigates and find u guilty...u be gone from Uber app...wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

mattsabre said:


> what's to stop you from asking a rider to give you a $20 tip, handing them $20 cash, and then pocketing the free Uber money?
> 
> Everybody wins.


I think the amount of tip doubling is limited to the fare of the ride, so it won't be possible for rides under $20.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Hip Hip Hooray!!! I got my first Tip Match of the Day!!!!


----------



## Nwhere (Jul 4, 2015)

Lord Moyne said:


> I think the amount of tip doubling is limited to the fare of the ride, so it won't be possible for rides under $20.


Where is that mentioned?


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

UberDriver472837 said:


> This is how to calculate your Uber tips.


25


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Well at least some of you received tips to be doubled. If you doubled my tips today it would look like this 
0=0 lol


----------



## Charlie2.0 (Jul 28, 2017)

The riders see this and think I don't need to tip they are getting double today. Forget about it.....


----------

